

The beginner's guide to SEO - neokya
http://moz.com/beginners-guide-to-seo

======
kirtijthorat
Moz (SEOmoz earlier name) is one of the best resource out there on Search
Engine Marketing. I have been using them since its earlier days. Rand Fishkin
(Founder) is well-known personality in SEO market. I also highly recommend
watching Moz's "Whiteboard Friday" video series published every week. It's how
I keep myself up-to-date on SEO changes. Here is the direct link to it:
[http://moz.com/blog/category/whiteboard-
friday](http://moz.com/blog/category/whiteboard-friday)

------
warrenmar
There's also the Google SEO Stater Guide
[https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/35291?hl=en](https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/35291?hl=en)

